# Base Layers



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

looking at purchasing new base layers this year, I’m looking for quality. I currently use old issue base layers from my time in the service. I’m trying to decide between full synthetic and Merino wool. What do you use, why do you like them and most importantly how warm are they?


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I have both Under Armour 3.0 and 4.0’s. The 4.0’s are extremely warm. If you’re not walking allot they are the way to go.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Minus33 100% merino heavyweight weight quarter zip and bottoms. I use them ice fishing and late season deer hunting. Best I’ve ever had. Layer with lightweight warmth and waterproof and your good to go with anything she throws at you.
https://www.minus33.com/wool/wilderness-expedition-mens-wool-14-zip/7040/product/


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

How durable are the merino wools? I’ve heard mix opinions on how well they wear wash and last.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

l lean towards poly pro/polypropylene for my base layer....of different weights.
Then Fleece. Of different weights.
Then something waterproof/Gore tex-ish.....preferably with vents.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Delicate wash cold. Turn them inside out when you wash and hang dry or delicate dry. It drys pretty quick. Very durable. 100% wool from merino sheep. Expensive but the best quality and insulating factor. Man made synthetic wools suck. Merino has No spandex or nylon. I like it because you don’t have to layer and look and feel like the Michelin Man like back in the day.


----------



## duxsrus (Mar 3, 2011)

I wear merino only when it's brutal cold out. I find they're much more delicate than synthetics and will stretch over time so start out buying them a little tight. I wash them on delicate and cold and then air dry flat on a clothes drying rack. Mine never see the dryer, ever. Worth the money though if you need to be warm.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

layer - layer - layer... to get warmth.

Sitka Gear - their synthetics - layers. their "next to the skin" layers (Tshirt), i like that i can sweat one completely and it does not feel cold and clammy next to my skin (unlike the under armor) while sitka gear dries (quickly). i do have a couple of their merino wool half zip long sleeve but only use those as a carry-in and put on for sitting. its like a thinner polar fleece. i wash the synthetics in washing machine with no-uv soap and then hang to dry. my merino sitka gear has never been washed and likely never will considering how i use it...

if you are just sitting, i guess it does not matter as much what you wear. i am always on the move somewhere... and have climbed mountains in western montana in sleet with only a sitka gear short sleeve T on, then once on top pull gortex on to bleed off moisture, once dry pull on warm layers to sit and scope for elk.

oh, watch for sales for Sitka Gear stuff. once into the season, like now and in next few weeks - it will be discounted everywhere online and in stores.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use military issue ecwcs gen iii level 1 & 2. Polar tech is the original brand. Super cheap and warm. Been using them for years and hold up great. It's a waffle nit fleece/poly pro. Very warm and wicking. Should be able to grab a set for under $100.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Smitty82 said:


> looking at purchasing new base layers this year, I’m looking for quality. I currently use old issue base layers from my time in the service. I’m trying to decide between full synthetic and Merino wool. What do you use, why do you like them and most importantly how warm are they?


https://www.firstlite.com/collections/whitetail-mens-baselayers?selectedFilters={}
pricey but worth it


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Good info but I am lost on the layering. I'm behind the curve here. I am looking for a coverall that is thin and slippery/easy to put on for the mobility limited.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I just ordered a light weight set of Merinos and asked for a heavyweight minus 33 set for Christmas (just in time for ML season).


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

TheKing said:


> Good info but I am lost on the layering. I'm behind the curve here. I am looking for a coverall that is thin and slippery/easy to put on for the mobility limited.


Midway USA has some overalls that are primaloft insulated and have zippers on the legs to get them on and off easy, not sure how thin they are but I’m willing to bet they are lighter weight than insulated carhartts.


----------

